# Wet molt.



## J.huff23 (Jan 23, 2010)

My B.albopilosum just flipped back over. I noticed that most of his abdomen was still in the molt. I help him out of most of it. He still has a little bit stuck on his underside, but not too much.

Im starting to think he just had a wet molt. His abdomen looks lumpy and wet. Below are some pics. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah thats a wet molt for sure. i once had a 6" obt have a full wet molt. the entire spider was like jelly. it was still alive; she was so pretty too....


----------



## starscreamzx3 (Jan 23, 2010)

My Curly Hair {yeah thats right, im using a common name lol} just had a wet molt 2 weeks ago. I gave him a couple days to try and harden up til i put him in an ICU with lots of humity. He, ended up being male, is doing just fine. He's still a little wobbly, and his "boxing gloves" look like deflated ballons, but i just fed him and he is doing ok. My advice would make sure yours has plenty of water and good luck


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is this T likely to die now? If not soon, then possibly weeks from now?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 23, 2010)

That really doesn't look too bad.  I wouldn't worry too much right now.

*This* is what a wet molt looks like:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=129175


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 23, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> That really doesn't look too bad.  I wouldn't worry too much right now.
> 
> *This* is what a wet molt looks like:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=129175


Oh my. That was awful.

So he will most likely be ok? I mean, can I still send him out to breed?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 24, 2010)

He matured this molt?

Wait till he hardens up, see if he accepts food, and go from there.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 24, 2010)

IMO, that just looks like his abdominal setae have been gelled down with a little excess exuvial fluid for the ladies. 

Hopefully it will evaporate!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 24, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> He matured this molt?
> 
> Wait till he hardens up, see if he accepts food, and go from there.


Ok. Cool. Thanks.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 24, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> IMO, that just looks like his abdominal setae have been gelled down with a little excess exuvial fluid for the ladies.
> 
> Hopefully it will evaporate!


I sure hope so!


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jan 24, 2010)

i hope hes okay! what causes a wet molt?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 24, 2010)

Who knows?  There isn't much known about them at this point.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 24, 2010)

It doesn't look bad at all. I have experienced and seen way worse.


----------



## violentblossom (Jan 24, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> That really doesn't look too bad.  I wouldn't worry too much right now.
> 
> *This* is what a wet molt looks like:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=129175


That is really hard to look at.


----------

